# More Bumblebees



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

I would put some fiberglass insulation on top of the nest since they usually build in scraps of it in my garage.


----------



## colbec (Apr 24, 2009)

Here is a neat idea that might get you started.

http://crawford.tardigrade.net/bugs/BugofMonth36.html

I think, from casual observation, that I owe the bumblebees a big thank you this year for about 60% of the pollination services in my 30 fruit trees. Last year they were nowhere to be seen and I had no fruit.

Next year my yard will be quite untidy with bumblebee nest boxes hoping to encourage the queens to take up residence.


----------



## beeman7467 (Jul 18, 2003)

I've got a bumble bee box. It came with a book I purchased called "The Humble Bumble Bee". About the same dimensions as a shoe box. Internally divided into two equal chambers with a removable top. Entrance through a small hole on the front left side and there is a hole in the divider to access the second chamber where you place the nest. Alternatively, try a small bird house. Fiberglas insulation or cotton padding work well inside.


----------



## jlovell (May 1, 2009)

beeman7467 said:


> I've got a bumble bee box. It came with a book I purchased called "The Humble Bumble Bee".


Where did you get your bee house? I've been looking for one myself and have not been able to find anything outside of the UK.


----------



## luvin honey (Jul 2, 2009)

I've been in awe of the bumblebees this year! I look everywhere for my new honeybees, but instead I'm seeing incredible numbers and varieties of bumblebees. They are such incredible foragers--out really early, in drizzling rain, late into the evening. I, too, thank the bumblebees for most of the pollination going on around my yard and garden!

ETA: My latest WI Natural Resources magazine had a great article on native bees, including how to build bumble bee boxes. You can find the article online at WNRmag.com, the June 2009 issue. Good luck!


----------

